# Do You Miss Sports



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you Miss Sports-
No NBA, No Baseball, Or Maybe NFL
I haven't, so far, but may, if NCAA Football is cancelled, don't think it would be the Same with No Fans in the Stadium
And really do we need 9-10 months of NBA or 7 months of MLB


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yes


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Kinda miss the Indians games but certainly do not want to see games with no fans , really takes away the atmosphere


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Pro or semi pro? Not one bit. And my care reserve is getting drained more and more each day. I had a conversation with a young lad last week. Asking him about fishing or other outdoors stuff...
He replies "I got all summer. They won't let us do anything". Thinking he may have got into some kinda shenanigans and was being punished, I asked "WHO won't let you do anything"?
"The government shut everything down. We can't play any sports that isn't full of retarded rules".
The kid lives for sports. Baseball, soccer, football, you name it he has played it. Kinda sad...


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I miss watching hockey... the rest of em can go get a real job.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, I'm bigly ready for the triumpant return of sports. I think I've found the end of Youtube. So I watch TV to wind down for a half hour every night, who doesn't. I have found myself in some whiskey tango moments lately cruising the hot garbage heap that is youtube. Holy Moses.

I'll forever be a fan of baseball no matter how petulant the owners and players get. Grew up playing baseball and it's just the sport that's in my blood even with the lifelong suffering of being a Pirates fan. Hoses me off how the players and owners are trying ruin the game, again. Nothing says national pastime like a public fight between trillionaires and millionaires. Hoses me off even more though how travel ball has ruined the game for millions of kids. That's one culture I'd rightly like to cancel. Hoping the Rona kinda kills it off and we can return to some semblance of neighborhood leagues and maybe even some pickup sandlot ball.

Missing hockey as well and I think the Penguins have a good chance but I just can't get behind the NHL plan to return. Hockey in summer is just really, super meh to me.

I could give two about the NBA and NFL and won't really miss CFB too much. I am too busy hunting in the fall to watch much fooseball. But I live in a Big10 town and if the season is cancelled it is going to be a SHTF moment for our region's small businesses.

I never understood the people that puff their chest out and deride being into sports. Cool, does that make you special or something? Here's your sign....


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope not at all! Too many overpaid whiners anyways, and way too many politics in sports anymore. Used to be you watched sports to get away from all that crap, now all these stars think I need to hear their opinion about everything.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

After listening to LeBron, Popovitch, Magic and others NBA will never enter my life again.....almost feel the same way about the NFL....I feel most pro athletes are like Hollywood...they try to force their opinions on the fans thinking we will listen....just play the sport and sign autographs!!!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

On the plus side, it leaves more time for important stuff. Like atlatls and muzzle loader kits to show kids not everything is digital...


----------



## Ohiobob926 (Jan 5, 2019)

The only sport I will watch is Ohio State Football. The rest aren't worth watching.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm doing just fine with golf and fishing shows. I hope NFL, NBA and MLB never recover from the political mess they have become.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I miss having the Reds game on in the evening when I'm grilling. I don't get to watch much football because of duck hunting so I won't miss the NFL at all.
I'll feel bad for Ohio State alumni if there's no season.
Good luck !


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a rash once, ok more than once. I no longer do. But this particular rash kept me itching which made me feel good. An old guy once told me, "sometimes the joys of scratching is worth the itch". With this in mind. That rash brought more pleasure to my life than pro sports does these days. And is say this as an ex NFL fan. I had relatives that played pro. Even one for the browns in the 80s. 

Still, there's always America's cup! Not really pro though.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't miss the NBA at all....and we pretty much now know how meaningless their regular season is after all. (It's just seeding for the playoffs.)
Missed the NFL a little but I've grown disgusted with some of their politics...but more so, have become disgusted at the media who cover the sport.
I missed MLB up to two weeks ago....but am now convinced that both the players and owners are spoiled millionaires who could care less about the fans, were it not for their paychecks. (I'm also more convinced than ever that the Dolan Family and all MLB owners who cry poor are laughing all the way to the bank.)
I enjoy the extra free time, though.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

No


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Not really, but will miss college and high school football if cancelled. I also miss some of the non-Nascar auto racing. IMSA, Le-Mans, Indy 500.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

NBA, NFL....Not really. Pro baseball could play a whole schedule because the stadiums for the most part are have empty most of the times. (Social distancing could be established easily). College football will be missed (High school for that matter). I really think we could have fans at the games. Make it smaller attendance and if you have underlying health issues, watch the game at home. Just my opinion.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I could care less about sports. I played sports all through my school years and college, but I have no interest in watching them. I spend 100% of my free time outdoors.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The only sports I ever watch is college basketball and of that it's only the UC Bearcats.
I used to like some of the pros but I more liked them long before what they were before what they are now. MLB lost a ton of fans the last time the players went on strike and I'm willing to bet they lose a lot more fans over the antics that are going on now. Baseball is losing in popularity as it is. If they aren't careful they won't have anyone left who cares about them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hell yes I miss sports...silly question.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

On the side of my desk since 1994. They went on strike that year. Indians competing with the White Sox for the pennant. I lost interest in MLB after that. I said. “At least we have the Browns”. We all know how that worked out. 

If anyone thought the owners and players cared about the fans... you haven’t been paying attention for the last several decades.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gawd I’m old. That’s been on my work desk for 26 years.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I run a small team sporting goods retail and print/embroidery shop..... we need to get YOUTH sports back ASAP - PLEASE. Travel baseball/softball tournaments have started back up at least. Talked to someone yesterday who said that some Michigan leagues have rescheduled their events to locations down in the Toledo area. Have also heard that some communities are planning to run some fall baseball/softball leagues for the little kids. Older kids should (hopefully) be able to start up with cross country, golf, volleyball, soccer and football as usual. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Get rid of the pros, pay the kids in college a nominal pay, only if they stay the full four years..I like the amateurs just as much. Used to go to Edgewater park all the time to watch the sandlot play, might not be the pros and yeah you don't have thirty thousand fans screaming, but I'll take these young kids anyway, besides, I'm doing a lot more fishing, and in the fall I'll get back to hunting...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

the only sport I will miss is college football ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

No and no.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

All professional sports are part of the entertainment industry, way overpaid. Most pro sport seasons are too long, diluting the product and losing interest. Putting the health of the athletes at risk.
College athletes deserve some compensation. 
Do miss pro baseball and will miss NCAA football.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Jo-Jo said:


> Get rid of the pros, pay the kids in college a nominal pay, only if they stay the full four years..I like the amateurs just as much. Used to go to Edgewater park all the time to watch the sandlot play, might not be the pros and yeah you don't have thirty thousand fans screaming, but I'll take these young kids anyway, besides, I'm doing a lot more fishing, and in the fall I'll get back to hunting...


So how do these people make money or a living after college?..kids dreams are to become a professional athlete...sure, just throw it all away.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Just like the other 99.9% kids in college, getting a job that they are majoring in...now there's a concept


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Jo-Jo said:


> Just like the other 99.9% kids in college, getting a job that they are majoring in...now there's a concept


You don't even have to go to college to make a living...do away with college sports too then?..do away with sports all together from K-12?..silly...it's someones right to make a living being a professional athlete...what they are paid is beyond us...that's the luxury of making it 'big time'...which is only a small, small amount of people...do I think they are paid too much??..of course...but that's on the owners...I just wanna watch sports.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Its tough to get a job with a taking up space major and a minor in partying!!!!


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Must be tough to be so resentful of people making money, probably look into immigrating to China is an option for many of you.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Upland said:


> the only sport I will miss is college football ROLL TIDE ROLL


Just threw up in my mouth!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Gawd I’m old. That’s been on my work desk for 26 years.


Never do the math!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Just baseball and the LPGA How can you not like the LPGA ? Beautiful women playing great golf on beautiful courses 
My grandson plays U13 travel baseball , and they just started last weekend That'll help my baseball jones I'd rather watch those kids play than MLB anyways


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Must be tough to be so resentful of people making money, probably look into immigrating to China is an option for many of you.


Lol...yep.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Just threw up in my mouth!


Laughing out Loud It's okay we get to play Kent State this year and TN Martin a couple cupcakes you know what cupcakes are if not just look at your schedule each year Smiling)


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Upland said:


> Laughing out Loud It's okay we get to play Kent State this year and TN Martin a couple cupcakes you know what cupcakes are if not just look at your schedule each year Smiling)


They all play cupcakes!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Just threw up in my mouth!


O-H......


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes I do. It's a lot nicer watching the Indians than watching protesters and rioters every day .


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Started listening to the Tribe on the radio in the 50's. That Indians radio thing carried over into the 60's and 70's when we would listen in the garage while working on cars and bikes. Nothing better on a warm summer evening than listening to the Indians, a few beers and trying to get that 283 running a little stronger. Watched TV religiously for several decades after that. 
However the last several years I have not paid very much attention to them. The current atmosphere has done me in and I doubt that I'll ever be a fan again. Wahoo!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> They all play cupcakes!


I know everyone likes cupcakes Good Luck and Remember ROLL TIDE ROLL LOL


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

wave warrior said:


> O-H......


I O


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes, really miss sports- professional, college, h.s.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Not really. I was looking forward to football season, but politics and the comments during the last couple of weeks have ticked me off, so I think I am done. I need to cancel my DirecTv Sunday Ticket (NFL) to make it official.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

hell no


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

The only thing I would miss a little is college football. And not that much anymore.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Century2001 said:


> Not really. I was looking forward to football season, but politics and the comments during the last couple of weeks have ticked me off, so I think I am done. I need to cancel my DirecTv Sunday Ticket (NFL) to make it official.



Canceled mine two weeks ago....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

RR Pirate said:


> Started listening to the Tribe on the radio in the 50's. That Indians radio thing carried over into the 60's and 70's when we would listen in the garage while working on cars and bikes. Nothing better on a warm summer evening than listening to the Indians, a few beers and trying to get that 283 running a little stronger. Watched TV religiously for several decades after that.
> However the last several years I have not paid very much attention to them. The current atmosphere has done me in and I doubt that I'll ever be a fan again. Wahoo!


I do miss baseball. During Summer vacation we'd head to the park after breakfast and play baseball. All the neighborhood guys would show up. Head home mid-day for lunch, and then convene at another kid's house who had 2 picnic tables in the back yard under some shade trees. Decks of cards and a portable radio would be produced. 

There was a lot of day baseball played back then, so we'd play cards and listen to the game. Home for supper, then back to the park and play baseball until dark. I was really looking forward to the Tribe's season this year.

As far as people giving up on sports, I have no idea why they expect everyone else on the planet to agree with their politics.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Gave up on most pro sports, except MMA, years ago because of all the spoiled whiners and those that think they are important because they are “celebrities”. I like hockey and some college football but the recent events such as paying college athletes (who are already paid to play) has turned me off that as well. 

Miss sports? No, not at all. Bring back those that play for the love of it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DJA said:


> Do you Miss Sports-
> No NBA, No Baseball, Or Maybe NFL
> I haven't, so far, but may, if NCAA Football is cancelled, don't think it would be the Same with No Fans in the Stadium
> And really do we need 9-10 months of NBA or 7 months of MLB


Baseball is 10x the sport football or basketball is


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Way back when i played high School Football ( 70s) our Coach said " there is No Team Sport, like Football, Where everyone has to work together in order to win" and i have to agree! So what bothers me the most is young kids not having the chance at playing together as a team and learning to work together, play together and win together as a team! You make friends that last a life time! and you learn to settle differences as a team! You learn to be a team player! and you learn to get along with each other and follow Rules!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buster24 said:


> After listening to LeBron, Popovitch, Magic and others NBA will never enter my life again.....almost feel the same way about the NFL....I feel most pro athletes are like Hollywood...they try to force their opinions on the fans thinking we will listen....just play the sport and sign autographs!!!!


It's no different then the all the guys on here trying to push there political views in the covid thread.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nooo, the over payed cry babies. With that much money connected to it , I can not belive it is on the up and up.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

You guys watch. Tax payers will be bailing pro sports out. As in they're "...Too big to fail..."


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

chadwimc said:


> You guys watch. Tax payers will be bailing pro sports out. As in they're "...Too big to fail..."


Yep. Also, fans will bitch and moan and show up with wallets open like they always do.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

We've been bailing sports teams out for decades, just look at our stadium deal in Cincy, the county footed the bill and is on the hook for millions more.
Good luck !


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

To be brutally honest the fans have turned me off to sports more than players or owners.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Not even a little bit

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

not at all


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MuskyFan said:


> Gave up on most pro sports, except MMA, years ago because of all the spoiled whiners and those that think they are important because they are “celebrities”. I like hockey and some college football but the recent events such as paying college athletes (who are already paid to play) has turned me off that as well.
> 
> Miss sports? No, not at all. Bring back those that play for the love of it.


Actually, they're not paying them. They are being allowed to earn money on their own.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Actually, they're not paying them. They are being allowed to earn money on their own.


Their 100% scholarships is payment. A middle of the road tuition is north of $100000 for 4 years. They don’t even need to pass.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well it seems like it's overwhelmingly official, the results are in. Some of us don't miss sports that much or at all. Some of us miss them a lot, or at least some particular sport. Most agree the athletes are overpaid, except for the folks that don't. Clear as a bell!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

The title of the next thread should be "Is anyone else so bored that they will reply to a thread just to have something to do?"


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Not one bit. I wouldn't mind if sports never came back. Just allow professional fishing tournaments, and I am all good. lol


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I'm doing just fine with golf and fishing shows. I hope NFL, NBA and MLB never recover from the political mess they have become.


I approve and agree of this great message. 1000%


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no,then I never watched them before. in my opinion the winner is known before the first ball is played.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I can’t wait for nfl and college football to start. It means less people in the woods and on the water!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The one and only sport worth watching , girls beach volleyball will be sadly missed.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Skippy said:


> The one and only sport worth watching , girls beach volleyball will be sadly missed.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> I can’t wait for nfl and college football to start. It means less people in the woods and on the water!


Never thought of it that way. You are right on the money. Never thought I would miss the overpaid ingrates but now I do lol

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> I can’t wait for nfl and college football to start. It means less people in the woods and on the water!


This is my thoughts exactly! My favorite time to fish are the late season nite buckeye games. Especially when they make the big 10 championship game,its usually prime time!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

We would have been watching our nephew's senior high school season in baseball & him starting 1st base for the 1st year. Other than that I'm beginning to learn without it. I am excited to see Burrows 1st year with the Bengals but don't want to see the political posturing I believe is going to come with it.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I miss baseball. Spoiled mlb brats. I say let the minor league kids play! Spoiled millionaires want to argue salary. The only ones deserving of full season pay is the ones making major league minimums since they are rookies. The multimillion contracts should get paid in full but have it deferred, bobby bonilla style.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Miss it Sometimes. Not a die hard sports nut but some Reds action would be good. No Marty is weird. And this one belongs to the Reds!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> Miss it Sometimes. Not a die hard sports nut but some Reds action would be good. No Marty is weird. And this one belongs to the Reds!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


What about Clemson?...you could just do away with them???


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

kycreek said:


> We would have been watching our nephew's senior high school season in baseball & him starting 1st base for the 1st year. Other than that I'm beginning to learn without it. I am excited to see Burrows 1st year with the Bengals but don't want to see the political posturing I believe is going to come with it.


You're gonna see kneeling this year in ALL sports, gradeschool through pro...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am thinking the Tigers will be too fast to let that bug land on them!!!!!!!lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> What about Clemson?...you could just do away with them???


I could!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's my argument against the anti-sports crowd. 

Consider roster sizes. The NFL is easily the largest, since it's an injury prone league, and it needs at least 2 full starting line ups. This accounts for at least 44 roster positions. The other 9 come from specialty players, kickers and such! 

The NFL rosters are the largest around. They're about 1,700 people. All I can understand is this. If you are among the 1,700 people in the world who are capable of performing you job, you should be making some money! The rosters of he other sports are far smaller!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

x2 on the Women's beach volleyball and don't forget Women's Gymnastics. Other than that hadn't really noticed. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have absolutely no problem with how much professional sport players make. None. 
I am going to take every last penny my boss is willing to throw at me. And will try to negotiate every last penny I can. 
If theres someone willing to pay it,I'm not gonna hate on a guy or gal for taking it. 
I do agree that it is crazy amounts of money here. But I wouldnt turn it down.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I could!


Well so could I...but that would mean doing away with the Buckeyes too so...NOT A FAT CHANCE IN HELL.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have absolutely no problem with how much professional sport players make. None.
> I am going to take every last penny my boss is willing to throw at me. And will try to negotiate every last penny I can.
> If theres someone willing to pay it,I'm not gonna hate on a guy or gal for taking it.
> I do agree that it is crazy amounts of money here. But I wouldnt turn it down.


This was my sentiments several posts ago also...if someone is gonna pay you, there's not a soul on this forum that wouldn't take it...completely silly...it sounds like some real resentful people here...so they make money...these folks have worked their ass's off just like you and me...a lot of money or not, it's still the way they make a living...
On a side note...Bucks vs Bama in 2027 and 2028.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Might miss college sports. But NFL and NBA can pound sand. And take NASCAR with them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Might miss college sports. But NFL and NBA can pound sand. And take NASCAR with them.


NASCAR too???..damn and you're from down south.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> NASCAR too???..damn and you're from down south.


And that's why, my friend. Let's just suffice it to say they've gotten a bit too political.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Dang!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ress
23 Clemson football players and staff have tested positive for covid 19. Most not showing symptoms.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If pro football and basketball kneel during the Anthem, they'll never get one second of viewership from this hillbilly.
Every time I turn to ESPN, here's what they're running...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ernest T Bass!!!! My fave Andy Show dude!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> Ress
> 23 Clemson football players and staff have tested positive for covid 19. Most not showing symptoms.


Yeah. I got a alert on my cell phone. My son that graduated from Clemson is in Charleston visiting a buddy. They thought they would go back to campus today to hang around a few bars they went to. He is good about wearing a mask being his lives and works in Detroit.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

We aren't having football of any kind this year, unless you play it in your backyard. I hate to say it, but I really feel that way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> I'am thinking the Tigers will be too fast to let that bug land on them!!!!!!!lol


Nope... At least not 25 of them... They need to shut down the program to protect other schools don't you think?...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loves2fishinohio said:


> We aren't having football of any kind this year, unless you play it in your backyard. I hate to say it, but I really feel that way.


I'm beginning to think this way too....and it blows.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> And that's why, my friend. Let's just suffice it to say they've gotten a bit too political.


Sports are supposed to be a relief from what's going on in the world, not part of it.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I'm beginning to think this way too....and it blows.


It sure does. I just don't see how they can pull it off. The NFL can't put fans in the stadium, and that's how they make a lot of their income. With the way things are going, team sports are done for the year in my opinion. At least we have Nascar though.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nascar is slowly losing my viewership.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Watch muted. Don't watch the needless pre-show. If they can play their cards right they may be able to regain viewership.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ress said:


> Watch muted. Don't watch the needless pre-show. If they can play their cards right they may be able to regain viewership.


When I did watch sports on a regular basis this is how i watched! For buckeye games tho its muted with the radio on. I have a man crush on Paul's voice! "OH YEAH".........


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nope... At least not 25 of them... They need to shut down the program to protect other schools don't you think?...


I heard kind of a conspiracy theory today. These are young men, late teens/early twenties. Not the target demo for deaths from COVID. It was suggested that they allow them to be exposed to, and contract the virus, get over it, and then you really have no future worries! 

I don't know if I believe that or not, but I wouldn't put it past some people! 



loves2fishinohio said:


> It sure does. I just don't see how they can pull it off. The NFL can't put fans in the stadium, and that's how they make a lot of their income. With the way things are going, team sports are done for the year in my opinion. At least we have Nascar though.


Yes, they make some money from those streams, but the big money comes from TV. If they can hold games, even in front of empty stadiums, and put them on TV they can still make money.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That was one hell of a good race!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm really getting Pissed at the MLB players. "Tell us when and where" - Yeah right....D- Bags.


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

chadwimc said:


> On the plus side, it leaves more time for important stuff. Like atlatls and muzzle loader kits to show kids not everything is digital...
> View attachment 362429
> View attachment 362431



Hey, that CVA flintlock kit.... I bought that kit and built that gun when I was 22 right after I got married. Over 40 years ago. I still have the gun mounted on the wall in my family room.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Might miss college sports. But NFL and NBA can pound sand. And take NASCAR with them.


bubba walace was all a sham with blm now nascar is losing creditability


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

overcheck said:


> bubba walace was all a sham with blm now nascar is losing creditability[/QUOTE
> 
> Garage door pull rope!!!!! WTH


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

nascar owes us all an apology for putting on a big show that a fan or driver did this without checking into the facts. fake news accused nascar fans of being racist and they threaten to ban the driver for something that never happened.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

overcheck said:


> nascar owes us all an apology for putting on a big show that a fan or driver did this without checking into the facts. fake news accused nascar fans of being racist and they threaten to ban the driver for something that never happened.


They couldn't tell that this was a garage door pull???..no one could????..c'mon man...this was all for show...ban the kid from nascar, he sucks anyway and he always has...


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't watched a single NBA game for at least 6 yrs and going on 3+ yrs for the NFL....or whenever they started the kneeling.

Nascar has now also lost my patronage. I've gone to multiple races per yr for 23 yrs straight. Local dirt tracks will be getting even more of my $ on Fri and Sat nights. It is more bang for your buck anyway.

I would miss OSU football/basketball but if a singe one of them kneels I'm done with them too.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

To me, NASCAR died when number 3 did..RIP Dale..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saw this morning where the Tulsa, Oklahoma International soccer team has banned the playing of the National Anthem at their games, doesn't meet their moral standards or some such $.it!! An American based team banning the Anthem, is there any hope that there are ANY senseable poeple left in sports? Ban the the damn team!!


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> Saw this morning where the Tulsa, Oklahoma International soccer team has banned the playing of the National Anthem at their games, doesn't meet their moral standards or some such $.it!! An American based team banning the Anthem, is there any hope that there are ANY senseable poeple left in sports? Ban the the damn team!!


They will be going after the American flag next...no doubt about it. No flyovers, no American Military in attendance at sporting events. No ROTC doing push ups after the Bucks score. I'm sure Take Me Out To The Ballgame is offensive somehow so no more 7th inning stretch.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Never was a sports fan but feel for people who are, times have changed for a whole lot of things.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Not one bit.....never could understand watching people I dont know play a game. But thats just me I guess. I know Im in the minority on the subject


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hall of fame game between cowboys and steelers canceled. Planned on going....

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ditka (da Bears) said it best...
https://sports.yahoo.com/amphtml/mi...et-the-hell-out-of-the-country-165927721.html


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

No


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Just threw up in my mouth!


lmao must have been that crow lol


----------

